

3 Ways Conference Badges Fail - timjahn
http://www.entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/3-ways-conference-badges-fail

======
pspeter3
All good points. It would be awesome if they even had a QR code to scan for
wifi

~~~
timjahn
Not a bad idea. I'd like that if the scan automatically logged you into the
wifi, or if it provided the login info ready to copy/paste into the login
form.

